# Farmers Almanac Winter Prediction



## Don M. (Nov 16, 2020)

The Old Farmer's Almanac released its prediction for this upcoming winter weather....and it looks fairly good for most of the nation.   Their forecasts are historically about 80% accurate, so I hope that trend holds true for this year, as well.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/old-farmers-almanac-just-released-135400894.html


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

I live in New England (just outside of Boston, MA) and the Old Farmer's Almanac  has *IT's SNOW TIME* printed over our region...*sigh*...I guess I better call the plow guy and the guy who shovels for me and make sure they're on standby...


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

On the west coast we are getting far less rain than we need.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2020)

According to the Farmer's Almanac, I'm on the edge of _More Wet Than White_ and _Sheets of Sleet._

The conventional long-range forecast indicates the second year of warmer temperatures with normal amounts of precipitation for the area.

No matter what the predictions indicate we always get a few nasty storms that disrupt normal life for a day or two.  I'm thankful that I can pick and choose when to venture out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2020)

*In the Western NY State area, we will be "More wet than white". I can deal with that.*


----------

